# tumbler vs rollers differences



## DARKCLOUD (Jul 5, 2009)

hi
what is the difference between rollers and tumblers?
do they both fly?
thanks
mark


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Both do fly, yes  There is hardly any difference between the two. The general rule of thumb is that tumblers will make one or two flips at a time, while rollers do more than 2 consecutive flips.
Also, there are Parlor tumblers. Or Parlor Rollers, as both names are used for the same bird. But I guess they could be referring to different ones, depending on if that individual bird is one that will roll down the yard, or only do a couple back flips on the ground  But either way, Parlors do flips on the ground, not in the air. In fact, you are supposed to keep them in short cages or ground cages to prevent them from getting too good at flying and losing their ground-rolling ability.


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

There's a difference between the two.Rollers spin downwards they can put combinations of 20-25 spins.While tumblers depending on the kind can tumble upwards or straight.Some tumblers tumble,upstairs climb,tumble ,upstairs climb,etc.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

I think I have answered this one before. 
Tumblers tumble, rollers roll. Rollers dont tumble but tumblers roll. Tumblers do tricks like plates twizzles rolls and spins. Sometimes they do whats called a mad roll, which looks rather odd. They just kinda spaz out.
v99


----------



## DARKCLOUD (Jul 5, 2009)

*rollers*

what breed (strain )
of rollers is better?
thanks for replies ,keep them coming


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

Brimingham Rollers are one of my favorites. There is also the Oriental Roller, which are very fast fliers.


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

Anyone know of anyone selling these oriental rollers? I would like to have a pair.


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

Hey there, check out this link, http://www.purebredpigeon.com/classifieds.htm. Also try this site. www.flyingorientalrollers.com. 

Here is a club; Performing Roller Association and the club secretary's e-mail:
[email protected] <[email protected]>

Hope some of this helps.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

if any body has a pair of russian tumblers thanks


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

email me if you do


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

email me at [email protected]


----------

